# αλεξιθυμία = alexithymia



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2012)

Σημαίνει την ανικανότητα κατανόησης, επεξεργασίας και περιγραφής συναισθημάτων, _alexithymia_ στα Αγγλικά. Ως εδώ καλά - έλα όμως που δεν σχηματίζεται από το _αλεξι- + θυμός_, αλλά από _α_ στερητικό + _λέξη + θυμός_, επειδή λέει ο παθών δεν βρίσκει λέξεις για να περιγράψει τα συναισθήματά του!
Δεν έχω κάποια απορία, απλά με εντυπωσίασε και είπα να σας το μεταφέρω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

Ακριβώς σ' αυτήν την λεπτομέρεια στηρίζεται ένα επεισόδιο από την σειρά επιστημονικής φαντασίας The Outer Limits (The Awakening) όπου η έννοια διαστρέφεται ώστε να σημαίνει "ανοσία στα συναισθήματα", δηλαδή _αλεξι- + θυμός_. Τα θύματα αλεξιθυμίας, στο επεισόδιο αυτό, δεν μπορούν να νιώσουν συναισθήματα, όχι να τα εκφράσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Για τον Peter Emanuel Sifneos (Σιφναίος στα ελληνικά, φαντάζομαι):
http://www.fa.hms.harvard.edu/about-our-faculty/memorial-minutes/s/peter-emanuel-sifneos/

Βικιπαίδεια
Wikipedia


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τον Peter Emanuel Sifneos (Σιφναίος στα ελληνικά, φαντάζομαι):
> http://www.fa.hms.harvard.edu/about-our-faculty/memorial-minutes/s/peter-emanuel-sifneos/



Ναι, έχει δώσει και συνέντευξη στα Νέα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τον Peter Emanuel Sifneos (Σιφναίος στα ελληνικά, φαντάζομαι):
> http://www.fa.hms.harvard.edu/about-our-faculty/memorial-minutes/s/peter-emanuel-sifneos/
> 
> Βικιπαίδεια
> Wikipedia



Α-χα! Η Βικιπαίδεια δίνει την λάθος ετυμολογία.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 10, 2012)

Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα η ετυμολογία.

Είχα πάντως την εντύπωση ότι, πρακτικά, όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε σχέση με τον αυτισμό - και το σύνδρομο Asperger - σημαίνει μάλλον την ανικανότητα *αναγνώρισης* του συναισθήματος.

Difficulties in relationships
Two potentially disruptive traits sometimes found in the profile of Asperger's syndrome individuals are mind-blindness (the inability to predict the beliefs and intentions of others) and alexithymia (*the inability to identify and interpret emotional signals in oneself or others*), which traits both impose a reduction in the ability to be empathetically attuned to others. Alexithymia in Asperger's syndrome, it must be noted, is in no way a result of mind-blindness but functions as an independent variable relying on different neural networks than those implicated in Theory of Mind. In fact, lack of Theory of Mind in Asperger's syndrome may be a result of a lack of information available to the mind due to the operation of the alexithymic deficit.
A second issue related to alexithymia involves the *inability to identify and therewith modulate strong emotions* such as sadness or anger, which leaves the individual prone to “sudden affective outbursts such as crying or rage” According to Tony Attwood, the inability to express feelings using words may also predispose the individual to use physical acts to articulate the mood and release the emotional energy.
http://www.autism-help.org/aspergers-interpersonal-relationships.htm

Alexithymia glossary (στα Αγγλικά): http://alex-glossary.blogspot.com/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το γλωσσάρι που μας υπέδειξες, Βίκυ!


----------



## VickyN (Jan 10, 2012)

:blush:

Τι *δεν* είναι η αλεξιθυμία:
http://www.emotionallystunted.co.uk/alexithymia/erroneousdefs.html

Με τι ασχολείται ο άνθρωπος για να αποφύγει την απογραφή γεναριάτικα...


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2012)

Κάπου τα μπέρδεψε, πιστεύω, ο Πέτρος Ε. Λουκάς-Σιφναίος (1920-2008). Κρίμα γιατί ήταν και απόφοιτος του Κολλεγίου του Ψυχικού. Η «αλεξιθυμία» δεν γίνεται να μην παραπέμψει στο «αλεξι»-- του αλεξι-κέραυνου, του αλεξ-ήλιου και του αλεξι-βρόχιου.

Είπα αρχικά να υποβάλω ως πρόταση το: «αρρητοθυμία». Αλλά μετά ρώτησα φίλο νευρολόγο του Αιγινήτειου κι εκείνος μου πρότεινε το πιο ακριβές: *αφασιθυμία*. Υπό μια έννοια πρόκειται για αφασία, όχι συνολική, αλλά σε ένα μόνο τομέα.


----------

